# LL Skip at a comp?



## turtwig (Dec 2, 2015)

Have any of you gotten an LL skip at a comp?

Since there are 45000 people who have done at least 1 solve at a comp, there have almost definitely been LL skips.


----------



## SenorJuan (Dec 2, 2015)

This Haixin Wang one-handed solve was a recent example:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53061-WR-Haixin-Yang-3x3-OH-single-8-27/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 2, 2015)

Sajwo's 6.8


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 2, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Sajwo's 6.8



Plus Jakub Wojtaszewski's 6.81 and Wojciech Knott's 6.64 (they had exactly the same solution )


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 2, 2015)

I had one in OH at world's. I +2d.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 2, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> I had one in OH at world's. I +2d.



ouch, 2013 worlds? what was the time?


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 2, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> ouch, 2013 worlds? what was the time?



yep 2013. It was only like an 11 without the +2. I wish I could say I've gotten much better since then, but yeah no.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 2, 2015)

Piotr Alexandrowicz's 11.19 OH WR was also LL skip. Felik's 9.03 was forced OLL skip(WV) and PLL skip. It's not that rare in OH


----------



## ottozing (Dec 2, 2015)

I've had 3 at least for nxn puzzles bigger than 2x2, but they were all forced OLL skips into PLL skips so it's not as cool as it sounds 

The first one was at my first competition on a 5x5 solve. I thought I had M' U R2 U' r' F R' F' as my OLS case, but I didn't because ss sticker shades suck. I then proceeded to do triple sledge to solve the OLS, and then got a PLL skip.

The next one was at my second competition on 3x3. I got either U R U' M' U R' U' M or the mirror as my last pair in a solve, and I could even see it was going to LL skip! I then proceeded to drop the cube and waste 2 seconds, resulting in a 12.0x instead of a low 10, which would have been amazing for me at the time since I averaged like high 14 

The last one was at Aus nats 2015, on my last solve of the comp. VLS case was R2' D' r U' r' D R2 :3


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 2, 2015)

Spoiler












+ this https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1463-LL-Skip-in-competition



There was plenty of them


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 3, 2015)

I've had two. One in 3x3 at my very first comp (was a 24.xx when I averaged sup 30) and one in 4x4 this weekend. But I guess it's a little less special for a ZZ user.


----------



## Berd (Dec 3, 2015)

The 8.55 OH WR was the best LL skip In my opinion.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> The 8.55 OH WR was the best LL skip In my opinion.



It was 8.27.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 3, 2015)

My friend (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012RAUT01) got one in our last comp for OH 

26.00 19.67 31.56 *16.07* 29.57

Also the 19.67 in the same avg5 was an OLL skip


----------



## Lid (Dec 3, 2015)

Mattias Claesson's 8.53 & Thomas Schmidt's 7.78 were also LL-skips (maybe even his 7.63 also?).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 3, 2015)

Lid said:


> Mattias Claesson's 8.53 & Thomas Schmidt's 7.78 were also LL-skips (maybe even his 7.63 also?).


I somehow can't believe that the 7.78 was legit, he was averaging about 17 back then, even though it was a LL skip :/


----------



## Darja (Dec 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I somehow can't believe that the 7.78 was legit, he was averaging about 17 back then, even though it was a LL skip :/



It was legit, but I remember being told that he got lucky during the whole solve - I don't recall if it was a LL skip.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 4, 2015)

Darja said:


> It was legit, but I remember being told that he got lucky during the whole solve - I don't recall if it was a LL skip.



Someone mentioned that it was sexysledge PLL skip with an easy xxcross.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 4, 2015)

one time during a solve it was bad f2l, so i just skipped LL and dnfed /s


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 4, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> one time during a solve it was bad f2l, so i just skipped LL and dnfed /s



Thought you meant official but then I checked your WCA results


----------



## adimare (Dec 4, 2015)

turtwig said:


> Since there are 45000 people who have done at least 1 solve at a comp, there have definitely been LL skips.



Not necessarily, but still a pretty safe bet.
Using CFOP with 0 edge control you still have a chance of ~5.5% of getting 0 LL skips in 45k solves.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2015)

adimare said:


> Not necessarily, but still a pretty safe bet.
> Using CFOP with 0 edge control you still have a chance of ~5.5% of getting 0 LL skips in 45k solves.



Most people have done more than 1 solve, more than 2 even.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Most people have done more than 1 solve, more than 2 even.



No, he's saying that there's actually a ~5.5% chance that there are actually 0 LL skips in 45k solves. I was surprised by this, too, but given that the chance of an LL skip is 1 in 15552 (4! * 4! * 2^3 * 3^3 / (2 * 4) - factorials for permutations, powers for orientation, divide by 2 for permutation parity, divide by 4 for AUF), and (15551/15552)^45000 ~ 0.0554.

For the probability that there are no LL skips (assuming no last layer control of any sort) in n solves to be less than 5%, you'd need about 46.6k solves.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> No, he's saying that there's actually a ~5.5% chance that there are actually 0 LL skips in 45k solves. I was surprised by this, too, but given that the chance of an LL skip is 1 in 15552 (4! * 4! * 2^3 * 3^3 / (2 * 4) - factorials for permutations, powers for orientation, divide by 2 for permutation parity, divide by 4 for AUF), and (15551/15552)^45000 ~ 0.0554.
> 
> For the probability that there are no LL skips (assuming no last layer control of any sort) in n solves to be less than 5%, you'd need about 46.6k solves.


I understand that, I'm saying the 'definitely' comes from the fact practically everyone does more than 1 solve. The statistics is interesting.


----------



## turtwig (Dec 4, 2015)

Given the number of people with averages and singles in 3x3-7x7, OH, and feet, I got a 0.0000000234% chance of no LL skips.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I understand that, I'm saying the 'definitely' comes from the fact practically everyone does more than 1 solve. The statistics is interesting.



Oh, oops - sorry, just skimming the thread, and made a bad assumption >.< Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Thought you meant official but then I checked your WCA results


yeah i was joking this solve never happened


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 10, 2015)

I had a friend who averages like 9 on 2x2, and he got 4 PLL skips and a last layer skip in one average. It ended up being like a 6 average. Makes me so upset that I didn't compete for 2x2 in that comp.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 11, 2015)

hamfaceman said:


> I had a friend who averages like 9 on 2x2, and he got 4 PLL skips and a last layer skip in one average. It ended up being like a 6 average. Makes me so upset that I didn't compete for 2x2 in that comp.



It's not so rare in 2x2. 

I think that I'm one of luckiest guy up here in terms of amount of official skips haha. My first solve ever in comp was 12.6x with PLL skip (average >17), I got official 13.3x OH solve with PLL skip (average >20), official 6.8x with LL skip on 3x3 (average >10) and last week I got 2 PLL skips and one OLL skip in one round of 5x5. Ended up being 1:33 average, a little bit faster that my home average.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2015)

turtwig said:


> Given the number of people with averages and singles in 3x3-7x7, OH, and feet, I got a 0.0000000234% chance of no LL skips.



But what about people who don't have an ll, i.e. They use roux


----------



## asacuber (Dec 18, 2015)

OMG I got a LL skip at my 1st comp!!!!
But that was while practicing OH with handmade scrambles


----------



## Mikel (Mar 28, 2016)

I got an LL skip on the 3rd attempt of 3x3 round 2 at MCC Alpha 2016 yesterday. It was an 8.96! I dropped my official PB single from 11.14.


----------



## G2013 (Mar 28, 2016)

Mikel said:


> I got an LL skip on the 3rd attempt of 3x3 round 2 at MCC Alpha 2016 yesterday. It was an 8.96! I dropped my official PB single from 11.14.



Brandon why don't you send me some of those good vibes? ;D


----------

